# Are 19s gonna fit??



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If they fit on a Holden , they should fit on a N.A. Cruzen .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

YO:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/10399-i-got-new-wheels-19x8-5-a.html


----------



## MDeane11 (Sep 14, 2013)

Well shoot thats real helpful. Thanks for finding that haha


----------

